# Ball Advice for high handicapper



## Bassfisher (Jan 3, 2021)

I’m returning to the game with a vengeance and determination this time, I just want to play golf! So far it’s going well( lot of thanks to this forum, a great place to pick up really useful info), last week I shot 93, my best ever! 
Q: I now want to practice, practice, practice my short game incl putting.  I’d like recommendations on suitable balls for this so that I can learn to feel my green shots and control them, but balls that would suit my not 100% 3 wood? My thought is to buy two dozen and to solely use them? Thoughts please guys...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

A lot will be down to feel.
Do you like a harder ball or a softer one?
Short game control is, mostly, a piece of cake at this time of year as greens and surrounds are soft.
A mid range ball will perform similarly to a premium one around the greens now but in 4-5 months time it will be a different kettle of fish. 
Work from the green to the tee
Find balls you like putting with, narrow it down again to balls you like to chip with, then pitch with, then full approach shots and then the tee. 
If you've still got 2 balls in your hand, pick the one you like best.
There are 3 main types of ball...Budget, Mid range and Premium.
In each level there is little difference that we mortals can discern 
Try as many as you can - hunting in the rough at driving distance can be a good source of a variety of balls.


----------



## Bassfisher (Jan 3, 2021)

That’s a really interesting response , made me think!
So the three main types of ball; budget, mid range and premium ,I guess the price will be the clue? I didn’t know that, but does   it follow then that the more you pay then the more feel that you get, more grip and it will also offer distance?  The cheapest balls being the other end of the scale ? 
Are the most expensive balls only suitable for a player that can really work them? 
 Thank you for the advise, I guess I’ll be trying a variety a learn to feel and appreciate the difference.


----------



## IainP (Jan 3, 2021)

For the course (or courses) you regularly play, do you lose many - one option is decide how much (cost per ball) you are prepared to lose.
It is sensible to pick a ball and stick with it for a  bit as you'll adjust to how it performs and start to form opinions. But you can switch around within similar types also.

For basics, observe the cover type (typically surlyn or urethane), the number of pieces, and the compression.

A premium might be 4 piece, high compression, urethane.

Some people like to play the same ball all year. I'm currently happily using a 2 piece surlyn, and will likely move up the expense scale as the season and weather improves  - there is no right answer.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2021)

If you want a little "feel" while chipping and putting, avoid anything with the word "Distance" printed on it.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2021)

Some fairly decent ball can be found with deals. I've just ordered 48 Srixon Z Star "over run" balls for under £25 a dozen. I'm not concerned that they have a logo on and, for me,  they are a decent "all round" ball and close enough to Pro v1s at a fraction of the price.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

Start with Srixon AD333 and work from there. They are a very good mid range ball. 

A cheaper way of testing balls is to get some second hand ones from one of the sellers on a golf selling page on Facebook. Some will make up a collection of different balls if you asked them.


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 4, 2021)

Bridgestone and Titleist both have ball fitting tools online. Might give you some clues, at least.
https://www.bridgestonegolf.com/en-us/find-my-ball
https://www.titleist.co.uk/golf-ball-fitting-tool


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 4, 2021)

Personally I always practice with the same *type *of ball that I play with. This is important when it comes to short game practice.
The big difference between lots of balls is the level of spin particularly greenside spin and different balls can travel different distances on the putting green with the same putt.

Find the ball you like then buy practice grade lake balls from ebay or similar site.

Around a practice green there are 2 piece balls that will spin as well as premium ball but they will perform differently off a club with little loft such as a driver.

The basic choice is 2 piece or 3 or more piece balls. The latter give the better trade off between spin and distance.


----------



## Myblueheaven (Jan 4, 2021)

Im an high handicapper slowly improving, been playing around 12 months now
Ive tried a few different balls, best for me because they have a soft feel of the club face are the, wilson dx soft and slazenger v300, ive tried more expensive ones but i feel the two ive named are just as good for me, and cheaper


----------



## Bassfisher (Jan 4, 2021)

Absolutely fascinating replies, as a novice this is gold to me and I appreciate it! 
Moving on, I have bought 24 Srixon soft feel , grade A pickups from eBay, my plan is to use these as abase model and to compare others against them, I’m thinking that this will help me to create that golf ball ‘feel’. 
Please keep up with the replies it’s a great read !


----------



## Myblueheaven (Jan 4, 2021)

Bassfisher said:



			Absolutely fascinating replies, as a novice this is gold to me and I appreciate it!
Moving on, I have bought 24 Srixon soft feel , grade A pickups from eBay, my plan is to use these as abase model and to compare others against them, I’m thinking that this will help me to create that golf ball ‘feel’.
Please keep up with the replies it’s a great read !
		
Click to expand...

Ill like the soft feels to, i just lose too many so thats why i buy the wilsons or the slazenger v300, all very similar if your not a brand snob.
And the slazengers are approx £20 for 48 balls


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 4, 2021)

Bassfisher said:



			Absolutely fascinating replies, as a novice this is gold to me and I appreciate it!
Moving on, I have bought 24 Srixon soft feel , grade A pickups from eBay, my plan is to use these as abase model and to compare others against them, I’m thinking that this will help me to create that golf ball ‘feel’.
Please keep up with the replies it’s a great read !
		
Click to expand...

 Good choice.

If I ever went back to playing 2 piece balls one I would consider.


----------



## hovis (Jan 4, 2021)

At this moment in time ball choice is going to have zero impact on your game.  Just buy a job lot of used budget balls Like a Wilson dx2 and focus your attention on things that actually make a difference.  Such as lessons and practice.


----------



## Bassfisher (Jan 4, 2021)

hovis said:



			At this moment in time ball choice is going to have zero impact on your game.  Just buy a job lot of used budget balls Like a Wilson dx2 and focus your attention on things that actually make a difference.  Such as lessons and practice.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, Yes I’m on a programme lessons and practice, I’m interested in the balls so that I can develop in that direction too, I’d like to be practicing with one type of ball, occasionally trying other odd types so that I’ll be able to understand how the different balls can add/take away from my game


----------



## hovis (Jan 4, 2021)

Bassfisher said:



			Hi, Yes I’m on a programme lessons and practice, I’m interested in the balls so that I can develop in that direction too, I’d like to be practicing with one type of ball, occasionally trying other odd types so that I’ll be able to understand how the different balls can add/take away from my game
		
Click to expand...

In the nicest way. You're not good enough to see how a ball takes away or adds to your game.  People mainly select a ball based on feel and control.  Both of these are solely dependent on one thing...... And thats Strike.  Even off 6 I can count on one hand how many times I "flush" a shot during a round.

There's nothing wrong with finding a ball you think you like and sticking with it.  Its not going to hurt you game.  However,  I find it amusing when a high handicap golfer finds a tp5 on the course and chucks it to me saying "you can have that I only play z stars".
You've basically just found £3 on the floor and gave it away 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2021)

Bassfisher said:



			Hi, Yes I’m on a programme lessons and practice, I’m interested in the balls so that I can develop in that direction too, I’d like to be practicing with one type of ball, occasionally trying other odd types so that I’ll be able to understand how the different balls can add/take away from my game
		
Click to expand...

Until you are consistent then it's hard to know what a ball may or may not add to your game. A mid price ball like the AD333 or Soft Feel is a good starting point. Both are good all rounders and so there may be no need to deviate from those.


----------



## Bassfisher (Jan 4, 2021)

hovis said:



			In the nicest way. You're not good enough to see how a ball takes away or adds to your game.  People mainly select a ball based on feel and control.  Both of these are solely dependent on one thing...... And thats Strike.  Even off 6 I can count on one hand how many times I "flush" a shot during a round.

There's nothing wrong with finding a ball you think you like and sticking with it.  Its not going to hurt you game.  However,  I find it amusing when a high handicap golfer finds a tp5 on the course and chucks it to me saying "you can have that I only play z stars".
You've basically just found £3 on the floor and gave it away 🤣
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken! But seriously I get your points there. I’ve come to realise that to progress then I need to be structured and to have a program, ball selection and understanding is part of that , as you say it won’t hurt! By simply leaving my driver at home I shot the 93 instead of 103, So my plan ( or some of it) looks promising


----------



## DanFST (Jan 4, 2021)

Unpopular opinion. 

Use whatever you find and or is cheapest. Your strike won't be the same on 103 shots.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Unpopular opinion.

Use whatever you find and or is cheapest. Your strike won't be the same on 103 shots.
		
Click to expand...

But using the same ball removes one element of inconsistency.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 4, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You will NEVER "feel" the difference in golf balls.  
Obviously some people reading this will get the hump because it goes against their "feel" myth, that's their perogative.

.
		
Click to expand...

I will not get the hump just feel sorry for those who cannot tell the difference


----------



## hovis (Jan 4, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I will not get the hump just feel sorry for those who cannot tell the difference
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			Do what I do and experiment with an open mind.

Get your headphones on so you can't hear anything, then hit a whole load of different shots.
		
Click to expand...

Your flogging a dead horse mate.  They won't accept it.    They'll claim to not like a ball because it's clicky or say a particular ball balloons on them.  These statements are usually after they have hooked 2 in a row oob, thinned 3 through the green and 3 putted the last few greens


----------



## DanFST (Jan 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			But using the same ball removes one element of inconsistency.
		
Click to expand...

Until you can work out what groove the ball came out of, there really is no point. 

I use a Truvis in winter so I can see it. And a pro v1x in summer because it generally stops quite fast. I could use a Dunlop all year and be fine.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Do what I do and experiment with an open mind.

Get your headphones on so you can't hear anything, then hit a whole load of different shots.
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			Your flogging a dead horse mate.  They won't accept it.    They'll claim to not like a ball because it's clicky or say a particular ball balloons on them.  These statements are usually after they have hooked 2 in a row oob, thinned 3 through the green and 3 putted the last few greens
		
Click to expand...

 Rather than quote my 30 + years of experience of trialling loads of different balls I would quote a 'survey'.

When Nike bought out the original RZN balls a very large number of players were given trial packs and asked to return comments about them open to anybody to view one of the most noticeable comment from nearly every person was how much they disliked the feel of the balls.


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Rather than quote my 30 + years of experience of trialling loads of different balls I would quote a 'survey'.

When Nike bought out the original RZN balls a very large number of players were given trial packs and asked to return comments about them open to anybody to view one of the most noticeable comment from nearly every person was how much they disliked the feel of the balls.
		
Click to expand...

First of all nike balls especially early on where dreadful and almost all people hated them.  However, does this effect score?  The feeling might not be to your liking but enough to change what you put on a score card?  I still have a few nike 20xi balls in my bag.  When ever I hit one with my driver my pp hold his ears and says "f#@k me mate. That a nike ball again" 😂.    It still does what I want.

How much experience you have is irrelevant if you have always been closed minded about ball choice.   Do what Traminator said "put on some headphones and hit some balls you think you don't like.
I'm not saying that you should play with ball that you don't like the sound or feel of (if that's your thing). I'm saying that the op is a high handicap golfer. All balls feel crap out the toe, heel and blade.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 5, 2021)

hovis said:



			First of all nike balls especially early on where dreadful and almost all people hated them.  However, does this effect score?  The feeling might not be to your liking but enough to change what you put on a score card? 

.
		
Click to expand...

The RZN followed on from the Nike One Tours so good that even Tiger is reputed to have practiced with the Nike One Tour D (my favourite ball at the time)

"The feeling might not be to your liking but enough to change what you put on a score card?"

For me yes, simply because it puts a negative in to my head before I hit the shot.

I do not have a closed mind about the balls which is why I have trialled loads of different balls through the years and some have never made it past a few holes. Prime examples 
Played the Callaway Chrome soft and it was my intended stock  when my Bridgestones run out - bought 3 dozen of the Graphene version played one for 5 holes and resold the ones I bought, hated the feel of the strike with them particularly short game soft hits.

I played Bridgestone B330RXS for some years, shortly before they run out I bought a couple of boxes of the 2019 ball. Played one for 5 holes and the boxes have sat in the cupboard ever since for the same reason.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 5, 2021)

People will tell you that you won't be good enough to use anything other than cheap/found balls. That you won't notice the difference... 

Personally, as someone who shoots in the low to mid 90's... I disagree. I decided when I started playing again to stick to one ball (mostly). That ball is a bridgestone e6. It's a good compromise of quality, performance (for my level) and price... Important when you're bound to lose some.

I think high handicappers using premium balls is a bit silly, but finding a ball you like is definitely of worth. I find I'm more confident using 'my ball' and I can definitely tell on short shots and putts the difference between, say my e6, and a slazenger pebble.

Most of this game is in your head, if using the same ball (whatever it is) breeds familiarity and confidence, your going to play better... Even if only marginally.


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			The RZN followed on from the Nike One Tours so good that even Tiger is reputed to have practiced with the Nike One Tour D (my favourite ball at the time)

"The feeling might not be to your liking but enough to change what you put on a score card?"

For me yes, simply because it puts a negative in to my head before I hit the shot.

I do not have a closed mind about the balls which is why I have trialled loads of different balls through the years and some have never made it past a few holes. Prime examples
Played the Callaway Chrome soft and it was my intended stock  when my Bridgestones run out - bought 3 dozen of the Graphene version played one for 5 holes and resold the ones I bought, hated the feel of the strike with them particularly short game soft hits.

I played Bridgestone B330RXS for some years, shortly before they run out I bought a couple of boxes of the 2019 ball. Played one for 5 holes and the boxes have sat in the cupboard ever since for the same reason.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger woods never played a nike ball.  It was a Bridgestone dressed up. 

If you're the type of golfer that hits a bad shot based on a sound then I feel for you. You are never going to change because you are too well cooked to change.  Hopefully the op will read this and move forward not letting such nonsense get in the way of his golf and buy into this "ball battle" that fuels the industry.   He'll save a fortune over the years on picked up balls.  
When he becomes a ball striker then sure. He can fill his boots and make a decision.  But until then let's get this crap out of his head and get on with becoming a better golfer first


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2021)

Spoon said:



			Most of this game is in your head, if using the same ball (whatever it is) breeds familiarity and confidence, your going to play better... Even if only marginally.
		
Click to expand...

Most of the game is not in your head at all. It's mostly about technique.  The whole idea is not letting something silly like ball choice be a contributing factor to the mental side.   If a golfer was told from day 1 that balls don't make a massive difference we wouldn't be having this conversation.  We bread and manifest this nonsense ourselves


----------



## Spoon (Jan 5, 2021)

Respectfully disagree, but then I think it's one of those subjects- 5 golfers in the room, 6 opinions.

Each to thier own, whatever enables you to enjoy the game in the way you want is all good with me.


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 5, 2021)

Im with Spoon on this one. Using the same ball all the time eliminates something to worry about, whatever your own personal level of play. Golf is enough of a mental game for that to be a significant point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

I've said for ages if you put a handicap golfer in a blind test they wouldn't be able to tell if it was a premium, mid-range or cheap ball or pick one brand for another. I've always though it would make a good article or online video


----------



## NearHull (Jan 6, 2021)

I have posted this before.  When a local Titleist salesman visited our club for a sales day he laid out twenty or so of each type of Titleist ball on the putting green to try.  He also gave out samples to members to try out on the course.  After a good talk on the different qualities of each ball he answered questions.  Inevitably the feel discussion  came up.  He suggested, in the nicest possible way, that whilst we can all hear the differences from types of balls on the putting green, there is not a club golfer who can feel any difference when striking the ball.  I have to agree with him.


----------



## Bassfisher (Jan 6, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I have posted this before.  When a local Titleist salesman visited our club for a sales day he laid out twenty or so of each type of Titleist ball on the putting green to try.  He also gave out samples to members to try out on the course.  After a good talk on the different qualities of each ball he answered questions.  Inevitably the feel discussion  came up.  He suggested, in the nicest possible way, that whilst we can all hear the differences from types of balls on the putting green, there is not a club golfer who can feel any difference when striking the ball.  I have to agree with him.
		
Click to expand...

That’s very interesting, I wonder did 
many members disagree with him ?


----------



## NearHull (Jan 6, 2021)

Unfortunately I can’t say either way, the small group that I was listening with accepted his view.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 6, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I have posted this before.  When a local Titleist salesman visited our club for a sales day he laid out twenty or so of each type of Titleist ball on the putting green to try.  He also gave out samples to members to try out on the course.  After a good talk on the different qualities of each ball he answered questions.  Inevitably the feel discussion  came up.  He suggested, in the nicest possible way, that whilst we can all hear the differences from types of balls on the putting green, there is not a club golfer who can feel any difference when striking the ball.  I have to agree with him.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking Salesman tho


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 7, 2021)

Can also depend on where you play. If it's a tight course surrounded by jungle it may be appropriate for a beginner not to pay too much for balls as they are only going to have a fairly short relationship with him. If it's an open resort type layout it may be longer. Thus I would suggest you find a type of ball that suits and feels OK initially and look for supply from various manufacturers / suppliers. As you improve you can narrow it down to your preferred option.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Very tempted to do an unscientific experiment

As I can only hit off a mat into a net and so ball flight/distance etc won't be a factor I'm thinking of taking a section of balls

Titleist
Pro V
Tour Speed
Tour Soft

Srixon
Z Star
Q Star
AD333

Random
Pinnacle Gold
TP5
TM Soft Response

Plan is to cover markings with small slice of gorilla tape and get HID to give them to me in a random order and hit it two/three times and see if I can guess the and then the model. I don't think I'll be able to tell the difference on many if any. Sound might be a bigger clue than it coming off the clubface. Bottom line is I doubt I'll be able to tell the difference between many


----------



## evemccc (Jan 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very tempted to do an unscientific experiment

As I can only hit off a mat into a net and so ball flight/distance etc won't be a factor I'm thinking of taking a section of balls

Titleist
Pro V
Tour Speed
Tour Soft

Srixon
Z Star
Q Star
AD333

Random
Pinnacle Gold
TP5
TM Soft Response

Plan is to cover markings with small slice of gorilla tape and get HID to give them to me in a random order and hit it two/three times and see if I can guess the and then the model. I don't think I'll be able to tell the difference on many if any. Sound might be a bigger clue than it coming off the clubface. Bottom line is I doubt I'll be able to tell the difference between many
		
Click to expand...



Did you do this? Curious as to your findings..


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2021)

IainP said:



			For the course (or courses) you regularly play, do you lose many - one option is decide how much (cost per ball) you are prepared to lose.
It is sensible to pick a ball and stick with it for a  bit as you'll adjust to how it performs and start to form opinions. But you can switch around within similar types also.

For basics, observe the cover type (typically surlyn or urethane), the number of pieces, and the compression.

A premium might be 4 piece, high compression, urethane.

Some people like to play the same ball all year. I'm currently happily using a 2 piece surlyn, and will likely move up the expense scale as the season and weather improves  - there is no right answer.
		
Click to expand...

I used to play dx3 for exactly these reasons 

Loved the feel of a 3piece ball but main brands we just so expensive, found a dx3 and really liked it and at that time o found a pro shop doing 3 doz for £30, 80p a ball.

Still got about 6 doz that I purchased at 38.00 for 3doz

Soft of the outside for putting and chipping, still pretty soft for short irons but doesn’t spin silly in the wind. Good ball all round

I’m going to list them in forsale section as I’ve got to super softs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

Worth a watch. NOt sure about the family bits though


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very tempted to do an unscientific experiment

As I can only hit off a mat into a net and so ball flight/distance etc won't be a factor I'm thinking of taking a section of balls

Titleist
Pro V
Tour Speed
Tour Soft

Srixon
Z Star
Q Star
AD333

Random
Pinnacle Gold
TP5
TM Soft Response

Plan is to cover markings with small slice of gorilla tape and get HID to give them to me in a random order and hit it two/three times and see if I can guess the and then the model. I don't think I'll be able to tell the difference on many if any. Sound might be a bigger clue than it coming off the clubface. Bottom line is I doubt I'll be able to tell the difference between many
		
Click to expand...

Record it and stick it on your channel 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Record it and stick it on your channel 👍
		
Click to expand...

And have a competition for whoever guesses correctly??
A wedge, or maybe a jumper as it's quite nippy out....


----------



## Pants (Jan 17, 2021)

Even if he does, it's not worth entering as no one on this forum would win the prize.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2021)

Pants said:



			Even if he does, it's not worth entering as no one on this forum would win the prize.
		
Click to expand...

Shots fired 😂😂😂


----------



## Bassfisher (Jan 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Worth a watch. NOt sure about the family bits though 





Click to expand...

That’s interesting !


----------



## aaajjj7589 (Jan 19, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Record it and stick it on your channel 👍
		
Click to expand...

What's his channel?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2021)

aaajjj7589 said:



			What's his channel?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB641Tn7CVOVgsNXm478orw

enjoy


----------



## aaajjj7589 (Jan 22, 2021)

New Pro-V1's out this week. Opinions?


----------



## aaajjj7589 (Jan 22, 2021)

CG already has discounted 2020 versions yeah.

Not sure on the different spec to the 2021 model.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2021)

hovis said:



			First of all nike balls especially early on where dreadful and almost all people hated them.  However, does this effect score?  The feeling might not be to your liking but enough to change what you put on a score card?  I still have a few nike 20xi balls in my bag.  When ever I hit one with my driver my pp hold his ears and says "f#@k me mate. That a nike ball again" 😂.    It still does what I want.

How much experience you have is irrelevant if you have always been closed minded about ball choice.   Do what Traminator said "put on some headphones and hit some balls you think you don't like.
I'm not saying that you should play with ball that you don't like the sound or feel of (if that's your thing). I'm saying that the op is a high handicap golfer. All balls feel crap out the toe, heel and blade.
		
Click to expand...

For a few years in the mid-late 80s I swore by (the original) Wilson Ultras.  They were like stones - but not granite.  Truth is that at the time I liked them; they were inexpensive, and I got down to 6 using them.  I wouldn't choose to use one today - but I wouldn't be bothered if I was forced to.  Now HI 8.4 - if they were good enough back then they'd be good enough now.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For a few years in the mid-late 80s I swore by (the original) Wilson Ultras.  They were like stones - but not granite.  Truth is that at the time I liked them; they were inexpensive, and I got down to 6 using them.  I wouldn't choose to use one today - but I wouldn't be bothered if I was forced to.  Now HI 8.4 - if they were good enough back then they'd be good enough now.
		
Click to expand...

 A few years ago I won some in a comp!! I was just going to chuck them in the charity box but though I might as well give one a go. They were so different to the original it was unbelievable. Covers so soft I only got the ball to last about 10 holes because it was so chewed up  and the spin was a good as any spin ball I have tried.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 22, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I have posted this before.  When a local Titleist salesman visited our club for a sales day he laid out twenty or so of each type of Titleist ball on the putting green to try.  He also gave out samples to members to try out on the course.  After a good talk on the different qualities of each ball he answered questions.  Inevitably the feel discussion  came up.  He suggested, in the nicest possible way, that whilst we can all hear the differences from types of balls on the putting green, there is not a club golfer who can feel any difference when striking the ball.  I have to agree with him.
		
Click to expand...

 I do wonder what his bosses think of him 

This is what his bosses say about the new Provs

According to Titleist, the three-layer Pro V1 golf ball is made to fly lower than the Pro V1x, and *it provides a softer feel*. The four-layer Pro V1x, on the other hand, is designed for a higher flight and more spin, and *provides a slightly firmer feel* compared to the Pro V1.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Just marketing nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. No-one would tell that in a blind test. Would the pros really tell the difference either?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've said for ages if you put a handicap golfer in a blind test they wouldn't be able to tell if it was a premium, mid-range or cheap ball or pick one brand for another. I've always though it would make a good article or online video
		
Click to expand...

Whilst in the main I do agree with you on this, I am intrigued as to why you keep buying different golf balls to try, some of which you review, to the extend that you have boxes lying around unused.


----------



## Junior (Jan 23, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've said for ages if you put a handicap golfer in a blind test they wouldn't be able to tell if it was a premium, mid-range or cheap ball or pick one brand for another. I've always though it would make a good article or online video
		
Click to expand...

I agree to an extent with regards to 'feel'.  Even to thr point that some people couldn't tell between forged and cast clubs.  

With balls though,  its as much about performance.  Put a good golfer 100 yards out (in Summer) firing wedges into a green and watch them land.  You'd be able to tell the premium balls from the rocks then as the rocks won't stop as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Whilst in the main I do agree with you on this, I am intrigued as to why you keep buying different golf balls to try, some of which you review, to the extend that you have boxes lying around unused.
		
Click to expand...

I don't buy balls. Most are raffle or comp prizes. Some are gifts for media work I've done.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2021)

Traminator said:



			In that case, get the Army to open them if I were you. 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Harsh.
But fair.


----------

